# Am i in trouble?



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

So this week/weekend i was going to start corpsing my bucky's. It has been 60 during the day and 40's at night. I do not have a heated garage and am wondering if i am wondering if my stuff (stain, carpet latex) will dry in these conditions? Did i cut it too close this year or should i still be okay?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

as long as you have some sun time it should be okay..just move them outside when it is sunny out and back in at night ..you still have time


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

How do i hang them up outside though to dry? I would have to lay them on the ground and then they would get full of grass and what not.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was staining my Bucky this weekend and I used one of the Shepards Hoods from Home depot (or was it Lowes?) that I use to hang a bird feeder. It was just the right height and the hook just fit throught the ring on Bucky's head. I put a cinder block under him to keep his feet out of the grass while I stained him.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*I'm working on something with carpet latex too. I just keep a fan on high whenever I leave the basement so it dries before I add the next layer. I usually put the fan on the side of it so at least most of it gets air. I wouldn't put it outside either unless you sit it on a tarp or something. everything gets stuck to that stuff. you're also better off with several thin layers than a couple of thick layers that take forever to dry. *


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I used regular liquid latex on Beatrix and hit her with a hair dryer a bit (careful, drying too fast can cause the edges of the latex to curl) then let her sit overnight in the house. I then stained her and left her downstairs in the basement. She's been there about a week and is still a little tack from the stain but I suspect she'll be ready by the big day. Pretty much the same with Harry the Scarecrow - after a couple days outside he was fine.

Just keep doing light layers and you should be fine. Worse comes to worse, use an electric heater for a day or two in the basement. Don't put it to close though cause latex and stain (especially the stain) is highly flamable.

-TM


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I was thinking about doing something else instead of using the liquid latex. I was thinking about useing cheese cloth and spray on adhesive like Kevin242 did. I think that will be a more reasonable approach to get what i need finished in time. I mean i like the way the panty hose and liquid latex look when dried but it seems like it may be a real hassle for me and i am pressed for time.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I was staining my Bucky this weekend and I used one of the Shepards Hoods from Home depot (or was it Lowes?) that I use to hang a bird feeder. It was just the right height and the hook just fit throught the ring on Bucky's head. I put a cinder block under him to keep his feet out of the grass while I stained him.


Great idea for hanging props from Spooky1!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you can leave a tail with cheese cloth and hang from a tree branch too
then cut it off


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Liquid Nail or similar construction adhesive is another approach that gives a nice yucky texture and it dries faster and the surface isn't tacky when it sets. But it does harden so you want to put it on the bones but leave it out of the joints so you can pose the corpse.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Well If i were to start tonight I still have 22 days for this stuff to dry Right. My garage is anywhere from 45-50* when i leave for work @ 5AM. So if i were to get a fan and have it blowing on the Skeletons 24/7 that should probably dry them quicker no? How long does it take for carpet latex to really dry and how many coats of the stuff do you put on? Can i just do one medium coat and be done with it or do you have to put on multiple thick coats? Also does liquid Latex dry faster than carpet latex? 

Thank you everybody for helping me by the way.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay i am debating if i should get liquid latex or carpet latex. 

Does it matter for corpsing a bucky? 

Also will the liquid latex dry faster than carpet latex? I really could use some input ASAP so i can place my order for liquid latex (if its the better faster route) or so i can head to HD for some carpet latex.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Carpet latex is cheaper but I would recommend liquid latex. Bodybagging carries it at a good price and he ships quick. Pure liquid latex dries faster and doesn't have that long-term sticky tackiness. Once it dries nothing else will stick to it (except itself... latex is like that).


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I checked their site and could not find it. Can you post a link?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Last year I used latex carpet adhesive over shredded nylons with gel stain to corpse my Bucky as per the Skull & Bones tutorial. I started mid July and by Halloween it was still tacky to the touch. I fully expect he'll be dry when I take him out of storage this year but you never know.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I am ordering sum slush liquid latex from screamline studios since it dires faster than regular carpet latex. 

Uruk-hai,

I was snooping around on your website yesterday and saw your corpsed bucky along with your other projects. I gotta say you do quality work. Nice job.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks bignick. I followed the S&B method with the only difference being I dry-brushed some lighter paint on at the end to pop the details and tone down the "wet" look. It was a lot of fun working on and really drew a lot of comments. If I can get another Bucky I'd like to try the Liquid Nails technique for something different.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

From experience, I can advise you that spray on adhesive is awful if you accidently get a lungful. Be careful. You wil be able to FEEL the crap stuck inside your lungs for days. 

perhaps: borrow a tent & hang them up in there...stretch a rope from corner to corner & hang your corpses there?? 

d5


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

If you have an unfinished attic where it gets hot during the day, this will dry carpet latex pretty quick.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is my plan as of right now (feel free to add any ideas to this afterwards)

I hung My Buckys last night in the garage. 
I am covering them with Panty Hose either tonight or tomorrow
My slush arrives Thursday
I Prep the panty hoise (tear and rip it) Thursday night
Friday night i cover the buckys in latex
From friday night on until dry i run a large fan on high 24/7
Saturday i will shut off the fan and use a hair dryer for an hour or so and go over each Bucky (this may end up taking 2-3 hours in all honesty)
After i am done with the blow dryer i will turn the fan back on and let it be. 
I will repeat Saturdays routine until the bucky's are dry and then i will add my stain.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. Just allow some time for the stain to dry as well. I found that the stain too a long time to dry as well. Now maybe that was because I started staining while the latex was still tacky or it was the heavy gel stain that went on thick and stayed thick in the areas where I couldn't get to to wipe off.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Now i have never stained anything before how do i really go about this? 

Do i apply the stain till i get the color i want and then wipe it off or how does that work?


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*I'm sorry I don't have time to read back through. did you decide on something other than carpet latex? I'm still working on one with carpet latex, 'though i'm not using a bucky or blucky. It's a foam skull and newspaper body. I finally decided to try the heat gun on it and keep it moving. in about 15 mins I had it dry enough that it was just barely tacky. my thought before trying this was even if it started to shrink together it would just add more wrinkles and if it got a little brown in spots, if I didn't move it quickly enough, all the better. I wouldn't recommend the heat gun on stain though or on regular latex for that matter. I used it on high and it seemed to work well with the carpet latex. I held it about 12" away, same distance as you would use when spray painting if that gives you some kind of reference. *


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I am going with Screamline Studios Slush Latex (thicker than liquid Latex). 

Instead of using a heat gun i am going to use a hair drier.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Nick, for future reference (since you already ordered some) -- I didn't find an online order blank for latex at Bodybagging's site either; I PM'd Rob on here and told him I wanted some; he figured the postage to my zipcode and I Paypal'ed the money. I guess it's because he doesn't have it all the time so he doesn't bother having his web designer code it in maybe? It's pretty thick goopy stuff (not like the makeup kind); perfect for corpsing or mold-making. When you use up what you got you may want to price him and see how he compares to Screamline.

Myself, given a choice of vendors I usually try to patronize the guys on here. Kinda like keeping it in the family


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

For stain I used a thick gel stain, dark brown English Oak I think - you could go with Mahogany for a more reddish look. I applied it with a brush to get into all the nooks & crannies. I'd do a bit at a time, wait 5 mins. or so and then start wiping it off with a rag (wear gloves as it's really messy). The stain would wipe off the raised areas and stay in any recesses. Repeat for the next area and keep going until it's all done inside & out. Then it's a case of waiting for it to dry. I think I hung it in the hot garage for about 2 weeks before I went in and spray painted some flat black into the rib cage, pelvis, eye sockets and such. More waiting. I finished with a light dry-brush of light grey to pop the details. See my website for step-by-step photos.


----------



## screamline studios (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello Bignick,

If you have any questions about latex or staining dive me a call i love b.sing about anything haunt related...

Jason Blaszczak

http://screamlinestudios.com


----------



## screamline studios (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello Bignick,

If you have any questions about latex or staining give me a call i love b.s.-ing about anything haunt related...

Jason Blaszczak

http://screamlinestudios.com


----------



## screamline studios (Jul 7, 2008)

screamline studios said:


> Hello Bignick,
> 
> If you have any questions about latex or staining dive me a call i love b.sing about anything haunt related...
> 
> ...


ahhhh!!! Fine with the not editing your own posts!!!!!!! As long as Bignick knows what i'm tryin' to say.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Jason i can almost guarantee you that i will be calling you in the next couple of weeks. LOL

Uruk-Hai,

On SB's website they said to use 2 knee high panty hose on each arm and on the head. It seems like an awfull lot of panty hose on my bucky's. I see that you only used one per arm and head. Do you think i need to use two? Also how did you tuck your panty hose around the neck like SB suggests. Mine won't stay in there.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

bignick said:


> Uruk-Hai,
> 
> On SB's website they said to use 2 knee high panty hose on each arm and on the head. It seems like an awfull lot of panty hose on my bucky's. I see that you only used one per arm and head. Do you think i need to use two? Also how did you tuck your panty hose around the neck like SB suggests. Mine won't stay in there.


I did only use one per arm and one for the head. Seemed fine like that. I tucked it in as best I could and tried to hook it onto the clavicles & spine where I could to help it stay in place. Any extra bits that wouldn't stay in place I just trimmed off.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah it does. I am gonna take the 2nd pair off. I am going to hold onto the extra ones though and maybe just dip them in Latex and apply them as extra skin.


----------

